# Clover leaf brand on horse



## BarnBratt (Oct 11, 2010)

Just curious, why are you branding her?


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

BarnBratt said:


> Just curious, why are you branding her?


Hmm she is looking for info on that brand. She said it is on the mare's shoulder. 

I would love to have all my horses branded for identification purposes but it is expensive to get your own brand.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

This is one of three horses that she found and brought onto her pasture. She was not looking for the owners and posted" help me with OUR three new horses" that thread is posted in training... 
Supposedly the owner has come and taken his horses back, so guess she doesn't need the answer to a brand on a horse that is not hers.


----------



## LaraSheidy (May 14, 2012)

*Connemara* with a _clover_ brand. https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10150423177627577&set=o.108321905934676&type=1&permPage=1


----------

